# Angle Block Fabrication



## cathead (Mar 27, 2015)

I just made a pair of 45 degree angle blocks and they look like they will fit my needs.   A 12 inch rotary
table was used to set the angles.  I can see no discernable inaccuracy using my 90 degree square and
the pair measures side for side within a couple thousandths.  I know I could buy a set for 30 dollars or so
but what would be the fun in that?  Also pictured is a 30-60-90 triangle I made a few weeks ago. 
Accuracy could be increased by grinding the angles after milling them out but for now good enough...
I bought a 5 foot piece of mild steel 1/4 x 4 inches so have enough material to make a bunch more
if the spirit moves me.


----------



## rgray (Mar 27, 2015)

Very nice.. Now when you want to get fancy....get some o-1 and make some ...then harden and then grind..Can never have to many of those items.


----------



## cathead (Mar 27, 2015)

Having checked the price on O1, I am going to have to stick with the mild steel for now.  Does anyone
have an opinion on an inexpensive source for O1 in 1/4 x 4 inches?  I think I will have to go to the
scrap yard and have a look maybe.....or be happy with the mild steel....


----------



## randyc (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks good !  They will be very useful and by stacking them, you can obtain any angle from 15 to 90 degrees in 15 degree increments


----------



## rgray (Mar 28, 2015)

I got a screamin deal on some 5/16 x 3 on ebay once...I checked there and there isn't much for deals at the moment. I really like the angle blocks that go in the vice and have a 90 degree ledge at the end to keep the part from sliding down. The tallest one is  1"  and they are 1/4" thick by 3" long.  O-1 in 1/4 x 1" is much cheaper.


----------

